# Best Tyre Dressing?



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi all,
I've got detailing products for every part of my car now except for the tyres...
I've previously used Turle Wet 'n' Black, but it didn't last more than a week per application...

I'm looking for something that's not going to flick onto my paint work, that lasts a while longer than a week, and isnt so much gloss black...
I don't mind it having a slight sheen to it, but not too wet look...
Anyone any suggestions? (accompanied by pics if you can  )

Thanks!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

My favourites are Megs Endurance Gel (you would need to buff it for your desired look) or CarPro PERL :thumb:

Although Dodo Juice Tyromania is another to consider...


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

AG Instant Tyre Dressing :thumb:


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

I would say Tyromania is for you


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Zaino Z16 is the tyre dressing for you. Great coverage, no fling and one coat gives a subtle sheen and two coats a nice gloss finish.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Megs Endurance Gel or AG Instant Tyre Dressing. My fave is the Megs.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

3m tyre restorer, leaves a nice matt finish which will last for a couple of weeks +.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Megs Endurance Gel

Reason:-

1) Does not splatter up the sides..
2) Easy to put on as its a Gel it doesn't drip onto alloys
3) You don't waste it as a little goes a long way


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

megs is what i use but is very glossy. id consider dodo juice tyromania as its a good matt finish that im told lasts well.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Megs doesn't look too bad actually. The more pics the merrier  thanks all.
I'll decide later on and bite the bullet! Anyone use a particular applicator for their tyre dressings or?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

themk2 said:


> Anyone use a particular applicator for their tyre dressings or?


I prefer to use...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/trim-tyre-dressing-applicator/prod_340.html

I've also got these...

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Tyre_Dressing_Foam_Applicators_1.html

And occasionally I use the sponge scourers you get from the £1 (think it's a pack of 20)


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Autosmart highstyle, no fling, lasts, looks great and it`s cheap


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

I asked this question a few months back and the overall favourite was Megs endurance gel

Went out and got myself a bottle and haven't been disappointed, a little goes a long way and lasts ages on your tyres too.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I use Blackfire and Pinnacle gel dressings - both have a subtle look - not too glossy. I think the Blackfire lasts longer, but the Pinnacle seems to leave a finish I prefer (darker / more matte)


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

themk2 said:


> Anyone use a particular applicator for their tyre dressings or?


I use these and get on fine with them.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/meguiars-foam-applicators-pkg/2/prod_177.html


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I use the sponge side of old washing up spongey things,

The type with a brillo type material on one side sponge on the other.

Cheap, as they would be thrown away anyway and the right size.


----------



## Sen Gore (Mar 31, 2012)

Gtechniq T1 :thumb:


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Blackfire for me your able to buff off or layer for desired finish.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Best 2 i use are Wolfs Black Out & AS Trim Wizard. Zero sling.


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Another for megs endurance:thumb:


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

wolfs tyre and trim or Swissvax Pneu glossy for me . 

currently trying AF glossy , which iv been impressed with , but only used once . so twice early to judge


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I reckon after checking out a fair few of the products you've all suggested I'm going to go with T1 from Gtech.
I've used their P1, C1.5 & Gwash, and so far they're ticking all of the right boxes.

Seems to be long lasting from the reviews I've seen and only gives a slight sheen! 

Thanks all!


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

themk2 said:


> I reckon after checking out a fair few of the products you've all suggested I'm going to go with T1 from Gtech.
> I've used their P1, C1.5 & Gwash, and so far they're ticking all of the right boxes.
> 
> Seems to be long lasting from the reviews I've seen and only gives a slight sheen!
> ...


Be sure and let us know how you like it!!!!!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I used AG and now onto Megs gel with a small cut down paint brush, it does take a bit longer and a little goes a long way.


----------



## CJ.IMPACT (Mar 5, 2012)

I currently use AG but find it does drip onto the alloys which is obviously wasted product.. Lasts well & I'm quite happy with it but definitely willing to try another. Will go for megs gel next I think, how much is the megs gel?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm going to be honest on here, there is no best tyre dressing on the market, some people like the wet wet Gloss finish on the tyres, some like the semi gloss finish; but different brands of tyres on the market absorb differently from their compound on the tyre wall, so some will give more a glossier look than another tyre brand on the market; this what I have found for a while, whilst dressing tyres.

The most universal one I have found on the market to be, and lasts along time, and is thick in consistency so no splutter, has to be meguiars endurance.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

To make sure your tyre dressing sticks, degrease your tyre first with a degreaser and APC. If you wash it properly the longevity of your tyre dressing should be much higher.

My personal fav is still Megs though!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

+1 about the APC cleanup mentioned above.

Zaino Z-16 is the best for me.


----------



## Poul (Apr 22, 2012)

Just love Megs Endurance gel, nice and easy to use


----------



## R o b (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm testing SmartWax Smart Gel right now. First a good cleanup with APC+.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I love Z-16, a bottle last ages you need just few drops.


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

Another vote for megs endurance tyre gel here. 

Also have some joy with Autobrite tyre sheen, though it is a spray and so is easy to get on the alloys. that said goes on in seconds, easy clean up and good finish! :thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

It has to be megs endurance for me...... :thumb:


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

nickmak said:


> To make sure your tyre dressing sticks, degrease your tyre first with a degreaser and APC. If you wash it properly the longevity of your tyre dressing should be much higher.
> 
> My personal fav is still Megs though!


What kind of APC would people use on their tyres, and with what applicator?
I've recently sealed my wheels and dont want to undo the seal by getting an APC on the alloys.

Thanks


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

themk2 said:


> What kind of APC would people use on their tyres, and with what applicator?
> I've recently sealed my wheels and dont want to undo the seal by getting an APC on the alloys.
> 
> Thanks


I use G101 on mine (10-1) with a tyre brush.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTOCARE-...re_Cleaning&hash=item5ae644e8a9#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Spyder1984 (Feb 24, 2012)

Never bothered with the tyres until recently. But I picked up some of the megs stuff to give it a go. Also got the applicator as I figured it's like a little case thing, so no aftermath mess when it's in storage. I'm pleased with both purchases. It's made an impression on me & now I have clean tyres and paintwork. Still building my collection of products though


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Used to swear by Megs Endurance till i noticed it was greasy and there are better looking dressing out there. Now i only use either Pearl, Trim Wizard or Black Out which are all liquid and quick drying with zero fling. Quick spray onto an applicator, run round tyre and your done.


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Using Blackfire or Wolfs. Happy with the result of either as I'm not a fan of high gloss finishes. :thumb:


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Does anyone have any pics of megs endurance on their tyres?
And how long does megs last?
It's half the price of the gtech T1, but if it only lasts half as long, I'll justify the extra money lol.

Thanks


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

themk2 said:


> Does anyone have any pics of megs endurance on their tyres?
> And how long does megs last?
> It's half the price of the gtech T1, but if it only lasts half as long, I'll justify the extra money lol.
> 
> Thanks


Before i stopped using it.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ohh that looks quite nice actually!
How long does an application last?


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

For me not long, lucky if i get a week. The thing is loads of products look nice and get reviewed on here with a picture but you could apply butter and get a nice picture so for me its about durability of the product.


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

this may help :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=262487


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wolfs Black out which lasts a bit better with no sling and it dry to the touch.


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

I like CG: G6 hyper coat


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Spring/Summer - Zaino Z-16 perfect tyre gloss for the fantastic matt finish, and it smells lovely on rubber, downside is two weeks durability tops.

Autumn/Winter - Gtechniq T1 for the supreme durability and dirt/water repellant properties, and used on my front grille and trim all year round, downside is with one coat I find it glossy on my Michelin PS2 tyres.

I therefore use both products at different times of the year :thumb:


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

themk2 said:


> And how long does megs last?
> It's half the price of the gtech T1, but if it only lasts half as long, I'll justify the extra money lol.
> 
> Thanks


I'd say mines lasts 3-4 weeks before it needs re applied


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I have to try z 16 one day, the pictures of the product on the tyres, look very appealing to me.


----------



## slimjimvw (Apr 11, 2007)

Megs for me. I love the wet look.


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

^^ +1 Works a treat for me. Megs endurance


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Z16 during the summer nothing on in the winter.


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

Trade product by Autoglym called Rubber Cleaner.


----------

